
Concurrent Programming Constructs in Multi-Engine Prolog - fogus
http://logic.csci.unt.edu/tarau/research/LeanProlog/slides_damp11.pdf
======
wccrawford
I'm starting to hate scribd more all the time now.

When you advance to certain slides in that slideshow, it moves an ad from the
bottom to the top, which moves the slides. So you can't just click through it,
you have to constantly readjust the scroll. And they move back if you go back.

Intrusive ads are bad enough, but destroying the presentation of the page is
going too far.

~~~
getsat
I hate how the full document loads, is displayed for 100ms, then I get
redirected to a "This document is not publicly available" page.

------
hsmyers
To paraphrase Tufte, bullets do not a presentation make. If it is worth
writing about then write about it, do not summarize it into little pieces that
may or may not reveal the 'point' in question. Beyond that---an interesting
idea, form aside...

------
z5h
Cool stuff. The link at the end seems broken. This one worked for me
<http://logic.csci.unt.edu/tarau/research/LeanProlog/>

